# 750-881, LON, Viessmann-Heizung



## tomrey (15 Februar 2018)

Hi all,
nach einem Heizungstotalschaden steht jetzt eine Viessmann Gasheizung an.
Aufgabe ist die Einbindung in eine bestehende Hausautomatisierung mit 750-881 (ohne weitere LON-Teilnehmer) zur Bedienung (Betriebsartenumschaltung) und Beobachtung (Webvisu).
Die Alternativen Modbus/KNX/App via Viessmann-Server kommen für mich nicht in Frage die Lösung der Wahl heißt wohl LON, das Viessmann über ein LON-Kommunikationsmodul sprechen kann.
Ich habe bisher keine LON-Erfahrungen und leider ist die SuFu auch nicht ergiebig.
Nach meinen bisherigen Recherchen gibt es wohl mehrere Wago-Wege:
1. Spezieller LON-Controller z.B. 750-319, -819 (gebraucht, günstig in der Bucht) aber:
Wie bekomme ich die Verbindung mit der 750-881 gelöst?
2. LON-Busklemme 753-648 (nur neu, knapp 300,- wohl die aktuell von Wago empfohlene Lösung?)

Gibt es einen Anwendungshinweis als Schnelleinstieg für LON?
Ist der Wago LON-Konfigurator auch im normalen Codesys mit Wago-Targets der 750-881 enthalten?
Kann man die Konfiguration mit dem LON-Konfigurator auch für den Viessmann Knoten erstellen und dann dorthin zu laden oder "betreut" der LON-Konfigurator nur die Wago-HW? Ersetzt der Wago-LON-Konfigurator den Echelon LonMaker?
Die wichtigste Frage natürlich: Hat jemand bereits eine solche Kopplung mit einer Viessmann Heizung realisiert?
Grüße


----------



## strgalt (15 Februar 2018)

Hallo tomrey,

habe schon einige Steuerungen über LON aufgeschalten.
Aus Erfahrung kann ich generell sagen, das LON eigentlich nicht die beste Wahl.
Auch der Hersteller kümmern sich leider nur stiefmütterlich um ihre LON Schnittstellen.
Desweiteren ist LON sowieso am aussterben. (Zum Glück  )

Falls du es, aus welchen Gründen auch immer, trotzdem über LON realisieren möchtest, hier ein paar Dinge zum beachten:
- nimm bloß nicht die alten LON-Controller, absolutes Teufelszeug ;-)
- wenn dann nimm deinen 881er mit der LON-Schnittstelle.
- Anwendungshinweis für LON gab es glaube ich mal
- das wichtigste ist aber: Bedenke bitte das du noch ein Kommissionierungstool brauchst, etwa Lonmaker oder NL2000, oder etwas dergleichen. Dieses kostet ebenfalls nochmal Lizenzgebühren, von den benötigten Credits mal ganz abgesehen.


strgalt


----------



## tomrey (15 Februar 2018)

Hi strgalt,
danke für die Sensibilisierung!
Besonders schrecken mich Kommissionierungstool und Credits aber ich sehe keine vernünftige Alternative zur LON-Anbindung denn:
Alternative KNX: Ich habe meine Hausautomatisierung mit SPS gemacht und bekäme KNX nur wegen der Heizung quasi durch die Hintertüre...
Alternative Modbus: Viessmann braucht hierzu  ein LON/Modbus-Gateway = eigener Linux-Server als Protokollwandler für ca. 1000 EUR, das ist overkill!
App per Smartphone: Setzt Zwangsaufschaltung meiner Heizung auf einen Viessmann-Server voraus. In mein LAN lass ich keinen 'rein und an meine Heizung erst recht nicht!
Mit "einige Steuerungen über LON aufgeschaltet" meinst du Viessmann Steuerungen auf Wago?
Kannst du mir das noch ein wenig verdeutlichen?
Ein weiteres tool würde ja auf PC/laptop unter Win/Linux laufen und brauchte nochmal eine Verbindung zu LON - richtig?
Ich hätte dann 2 Knoten (Viessmann + Wago) und das Interface zum PC. 
Was wäre hierfür eine vernünftige und kostenerträgliche Lösung?

Dank+Gruß


----------



## strgalt (15 Februar 2018)

Hi,

das mit Modbus kann ich verstehen, das mit der APP auch, aber KNX wäre aus meiner Sicht die bessere Alternative.
Ist doch eigentlich das selbe. Nur anstatt einer LON-Klemme nimmst du eine KNX-Klemme.
Du brauchst zwar auch hier ein Kommissionierungstool (ETS), aber dies ist bei deiner Größenordnung kostenlos.
Hier gibt es definitiv Anwendungsbeispiele und fertige Beispielprogramme.

Was du mit dem weiteren Tool meinst, verstehe ich leider nicht ganz.
Meinst du damit das Kommissionierungstool?
Ja, Interface zum Rechner brauchst du ebenfalls, auch bei KNX. (bekommt man bestimmt für wenig Geld in der Bucht)

Ja, ich glaube Vissmann war auch schon dabei.
Ich glaube auch bei Vissmann war es, wo u.a. die Leistungsregelung über LON nie ganz sauber funktioniert hat.

strgalt


----------



## tomrey (15 Februar 2018)

Hi,
bei KNX ruft Viessmann 700 Euronen für das Gateway auf...
Ja, ich meinte das Kommissionierungstool, habe inzwischen gelernt, daß es eine trial version von echelon gibt, die aber wiederum visio braucht, alles irgendwie extrem kompliziert nur für binding von 2 knoten. Geht das nicht auch einfacher/ohne tool oder mit Alternativtools?
Grüße


----------



## strgalt (16 Februar 2018)

Ui, das ist natürlich fett.
ja, lonmaker setzt auf visio auf. reicht aber auch ein altes visio 2003.
lon Tools gibt es wie sand am Meer, aber ich kenne kein kostenloses.

bye


----------



## tomrey (16 Februar 2018)

Habe bereits ein 2010er Visio in der Bucht erlegt.
Dazu noch einen LON-USB-Adapter für den bindings-laptop.
Vom LonMaker gibt es eine Demo-Version für 60 Tage.
Wenn ich alles richtig vorbereite (??) hoffe ich, alle möglichen bindings machen zu können unabhängig davon, was ich später wirklich brauche.
Die Auswahl und Weiterverarbeitung mache ich ja dann wohl auf der Wago-Seite mit klassischen Variablen.
Richtig gedacht?
Brauche ich eigentlich Abschlußwiderstände bei 2 knoten und 1 USB-Adapter auf insgesamt 4 m Länge?
Grüße


----------



## strgalt (16 Februar 2018)

ja, soweit alles richtig. widerstände brauchst du nicht.
ok, dann solltest du ja eigentlich alles zusammen haben, lon klemme natürlich noch.
das projekt kannst du dir ja sichern und später, wenn du wirklich nochmal was ändern willst, wieder reinladen nach einer neuinstallation der lonmaker testversion.
habe gerade gesehen, das die testversion keine credits beinhaltet, die brauchst du dann also auch noch.

strgalt


----------



## tomrey (16 Februar 2018)

Bist du sicher? Ich habe heute vom Wago-Support gehört, es gäbe keine Credits mehr...????
Wenn doch: wie ginge das?
Grüße


----------



## ClMak (16 Februar 2018)

Hallo,

die Wago LON Klemme verwendet den FT5000 Chip. Es werden keine Credits benötigt, vorausgesetzt es wird eine aktuelle LonMaker Version verwendet.



> Starting with LonMaker Turbo SR4/SP4 and LNS Turbo SP7, credits are no longer required tocommission devices based on the Echelon FT 5000 or Neuron 5000 chips



VG


----------



## tomrey (16 Februar 2018)

ok, danke, ein Lichtblick aber:
Viessmann hat den FTT 10-A also habe ich wohl eine "gemischte Umgebung"
und jetzt?

Gruß


----------



## strgalt (17 Februar 2018)

ja, also brauchst du credits...


----------



## tomrey (17 Februar 2018)

ich habe hiervon die Demo-Version: 
Produktmerkmale OpenLNS CT und IzoT CT             

*..keine Gebühren oder Kredits* bei der Installation von LonWorks Geräten ... schaun wir mal


----------



## tomrey (17 Februar 2018)

Noch eine Frage zur Programmierung/Konfig. auf der Wago-Seite (753-648):
Gibt es eine Möglichkeit die Objekte aus der Viesmann (FTT 10-A) in den Wago-LON-Konfigurator einzulesen oder muß jedes Viessmann-Objekt händisch in Wago neu aufgebaut werden? Kann man evtl. das Viessmann self-binding dafür irgendwie nutzen, das für reine Viessmann-LON-Netze vorgesehen ist?


----------



## strgalt (17 Februar 2018)

bezüglich der Demo-Version würde mich gerne mal das Ergebnis interessieren, gebe dann ruhig mal bescheid, ob das geklappt hat.
Denke, das du die wohl mit Hand anlegen mußt, aber soviel Objekte dürften das ja nicht sein.
Nein, denke auch das Selfbinding wird nicht funktionieren, da es wie du bereits sagtest nur für Viessmann Geräte gedacht ist.

bye


----------



## tomrey (17 Februar 2018)

ok, ich melde mich (Ende März...)


----------



## controlix (27 Februar 2018)

Hallo tomrey,
es gibt eine einfachere Möglichkeit, die hier gehen sollte. Schick mir mal eine PN. 
Viele Grüße


----------



## strgalt (27 Februar 2018)

Und die wäre? Warum so geheimnisvoll?


----------



## tomrey (11 April 2018)

update: Nach Eskalation kam nun von Viessmann die Aussage, daß ab der kw6b LON nicht mehr funktionieren würde.  Andererseits wird das LON-Modul auch für die Vitogate 200 KNX benötigt.  Ich habe aber bereits die LON-Klemme, einen USB-LON-Adapter und SW  bauseits investiert und eingebaut, die nun überflüssig werden. Dazu  brauche ich eine KNX-Klemme für die Wago und wohl auch eine  KNX-Stromversorgung und das Vitogate 200 KNX. Viessmann hat mir  Kostenübernahme zugesagt, schaun wir mal, was am Ende unter dem Strich  übrigbleibt. Mein wochenlanges LON-Studium und die (fertige)  Programmmierung auf der Wago-Seite gehören zur gesteigerten  Lebenserfahrung ebenso wie das nun zwangsweise zu erlernende KNX, das  ich ja schon vor Jahren bei der Entscheidung für eine SPS-basierte  Hausautomatisierung vermieden zu haben glaubte.
Ich mache mal ein neues Thema mit KNX auf...

https://www.sps-forum.de/wago/91797...heizung-kw6b-vitogate-200-knx.html#post689779


----------



## GLT (11 April 2018)

Viessmann kannst hinsichtlich Steuerungstechnik komplett in der Tonne versenken - da hab ich bislan NIE gute Erfahrungen gemacht.


----------



## tomrey (12 April 2018)

Ich habe gar keine andere Möglichkeit als es erneut zu versuchen. "Meine" Viessmänner machen nach der Eskalation einen sehr bemühten Eindruck. Schaun wir mal - ich berichte.


----------

